# Will I need 2.5.5a??



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

Hi All, I have read lots about the 255 and 255a sw, but i am not sure whether it applies to my new tv which i am getting on tuesday. I am getting a Sony Bravia 40inch tv for the bargain price of £480 brand new (with a little help from 20% staff discount) but i am not sure whether i'll need version a or not, as if i do, i'll order it now and be done with it to save time. Ill also need mode 0 recording, but i'm fairly certain my hard disk came with mode 0 so all I have to do is make sure that best is selected in quality?

thanks for your advice guys! nice to speak again.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd get 2.5.5 and see if it works okay. You can always ask Tivo to update you to 'a' if you need it.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I'd get 2.5.5 and see if it works okay. You can always ask Tivo to update you to 'a' if you need it.


*Not* a good idea if your upgrade drive is > 120gb!

If you bought your existing drive from me, send me an email or PM and ask for instructions on how to enable the 2.5.5a 'self-upgrade' feature 

If you were buying a new drive now you could also ask for the 'silent' 2.5.5a option when ordering a drive. This will give you the functionality (no teletext) of 2.5.5a but with a version number of 2.5.5 so you won't ever need to request an upgrade.


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

My 32" Sony Bravia LCD (bought last November) works fine with 2.5.5


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> *Not* a good idea if your upgrade drive is > 120gb!


Oh okay. Knew I shouldn't have said anything


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Oh okay. Knew I shouldn't have said anything


Just don't mention my 'monopolistic' pricing and we'll be fine


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Richard Loxley said:


> My 32" Sony Bravia LCD (bought last November) works fine with 2.5.5


It appears that some newer Sony TVs don't have this problem, so maybe they've finally fixed their chip :up:


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

thanks for the help so far. lol funny thing is though, i can't remember where i got my upgrade drive from lol but its a 160gb hard drive i think lol. It was either tivoheaven or the other tivo upgrade supplier lol


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

ironically enough, my new bravia works with my silver peanet which my older goodmans 295ns didnt lol odd!


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

Glen said:


> ironically enough, my new bravia works with my silver peanet which my older goodmans 295ns didnt lol odd!


I took my Tivo remote and a printout of the codes list to Comet to check it would control my Sony set before I bought it!


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> *Not* a good idea if your upgrade drive is > 120gb!


What would be the problem? When I had no alternative but to ask for that upgrade, a while back, as the TiVo was already at 2.5.5a but my subs were on 2.5.5 (and I then used that zip file that gets me the subtitles back) I am doing it on a TiVo with a 250Gb hard drive.

Or was it that the TiVo already had 2.5.5a on that made it okay? Actually,thinking about it as I type I seem to remember that it might knacker the kernel if my TiVo didn't already have 2.5.5a?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If your TiVo drive already had 2.5.5a installed, then asking for the upgrade would just bring the servers into line with your drive and no download should occur.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

That'll be it, ta. It was a little while ago so my memory's a bit hazy


----------

